# Sonic The Hedgehog 25 years Anniversary Project



## Yagami1211 (May 24, 2016)

/discuss

Please, give us a Sonic Generations 2 or something like that. Please !!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2016)

I'm up for Generations 2.


----------



## Monna (May 24, 2016)

Fuck Generations 2. 

Needs to be Adventure 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 25, 2016)

Jane said:


> Fuck Generations 2.
> 
> Needs to be Adventure 3.



Adventure 3 was supposed to be Sonic Unleashed IIRC. It's named Sonic World Adventure ( ソニックワールドアドベンチャー ) in Japan I think. That being said, maybe we'll have an Unleased sequel or something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2016)

Yeah, we could use more TPS sections in our Sanic gaems.


----------



## kluang (May 25, 2016)

25 years with one good game. The fan deserve a great AAA game that will do their service justice.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 25, 2016)

I would sacrifice a baby seal for a Generations 2 or a remake of Sonic 1, 2, 3 and Knuckles in Generations style, or Sonic the Hedgehog 5 with Generations style and engine.

Seriously, just give me a side scrolling Sonic with classic physics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (May 26, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Adventure 3 was supposed to be Sonic Unleashed IIRC. It's named Sonic World Adventure ( ソニックワールドアドベンチャー ) in Japan I think. That being said, maybe we'll have an Unleased sequel or something.


World Adventure ≠ Adventure 3

Unleashed doesn't play anything like the Adventure games and the atmosphere was completely different. If there has to be an "Adventure 3" out of the currently existing Sonic games, it would be Sonic 06.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Jan 2, 2017)

Shadow and Blaze playable plz.


----------



## Monna (Jan 6, 2017)

Linkmyboy72 said:


> Shadow and Blaze playable plz.


My wishlist for playable characters includes Sonic, Tails, Knuckles, Amy, Shadow, and Blaze.

Knowing history though we will probably get Sonic and slightly smaller Sonic again while all the interesting characters fuck right off.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2017)

fuck Sanic


----------



## Shirker (Jan 7, 2017)

Jane said:


> My wishlist for playable characters includes Sonic, Tails, Knuckles, Amy, Shadow, and Blaze.
> 
> Knowing history though we will probably get Sonic and slightly smaller Sonic again while all the interesting characters fuck right off.



That's what happens when people get assblasted about a game series having a character roster the size of your average Mario Kart game. ST's all gunshy now.

I like that they're dipping their toes back in slowly with Sonic Mania though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

When has Tails ever been interesting to play with? Yeah, let's fly over the platforming sections instead of traversing them. Knuckles is tight tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Jan 8, 2017)

Shirker said:


> That's what happens when people get assblasted about a game series having a character roster the size of your average Mario Kart game. ST's all gunshy now.
> 
> I like that they're dipping their toes back in slowly with Sonic Mania though.


I never understood why people cried about Sonic games having too many characters. Most of them were fun to play as, except for Big and Silver.

Recent Sonic games focusing on Sonic and Sonic only made it boring and stale to me. (not counting Boom because that never happened)


kurisu said:


> When has Tails ever been interesting to play with? Yeah, let's fly over the platforming sections instead of traversing them. Knuckles is tight tho.


Tails is OG, especially in Sonic 3, And he was cool in the Sonic Advance games as well.

When the levels are so large his flight ability encourages exploration like in Marble Garden Zone, rather than just skipping the tough segments outright.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2017)

Jane said:


> Tails is OG, especially in Sonic 3, And he was cool in the Sonic Advance games as well.
> 
> When the levels are so large his flight ability encourages exploration like in Marble Garden Zone, rather than just skipping the tough segments outright.



>Sonic
>exploration

I mean apart from Sonic CD which is what I would consider inferior to the genesis games all exploration attempts have been cumbersome. Like the Knuckles stages in Sonic Adventure for example or the Godforsaken Sonic Lost World. 

And Marble Garden Zone is quit possibly my least favorite zone in the genesis games, I don't hate it. But I don't particularity like it either. I didn't even like how some elements of that zone were present in the classic version of Sky Sanctuary in Generations.  

But back to Tails, his shit was so flaccid they made his gameplay into some weird convoluted as fuck TPS bullshit in SA2. 

Best thing about Tails is the fact that they gave us co-op.


----------



## Monna (Jan 8, 2017)

kurisu said:


> >Sonic
> >exploration
> 
> I mean apart from Sonic CD which is what I would consider inferior to the genesis games all exploration attempts have been cumbersome. Like the Knuckles stages in Sonic Adventure for example or the Godforsaken Sonic Lost World.
> ...


Uhhh... you do know that you do need to explore the levels to complete the most of the games right? You need to find the routs to take to get to the special bonus rooms and such to find the chaos emeralds. So exploration has always been a part of Sonic.

And the Tails levels in Sonic Adventure 2 were fucking cool


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2017)

kurisu said:


> >Sonic
> >exploration


wut

contrary to what people who haven't played the games may think, exploration has always been nearly as integral to Sonic's formula as running fast through loop de loops.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2017)

Jane said:


> Uhhh... you do know that you do need to explore the levels to complete the most of the games right? You need to find the routs to take to get to the special bonus rooms and such to find the chaos emeralds. So exploration has always been a part of Sonic.







Stunna said:


> wut
> 
> contrary to what people who haven't played the games may think, exploration has always been nearly as integral to Sonic's formula as running fast through loop de loops.



Oh yeah? I'm talking Genesis Sonic. "Exploration" will reward you, sure... but "integral"?

Maybe I have a different definition and expectations when it comes to "exploration" in gaming, but I just don't see how it's "integral". At best there're levels of verticality going on for rewarding routes.

And the bonus stage rooms Jane was talking about were in Sonic 3, and if those were any linear or any more widely available you might have as well put them in plain sight like the previous two.

Or maybe I was playing the games wrong. I dunno. 



> And the Tails levels in Sonic Adventure 2 were fucking cool



Sure they were.



---------------


This reminds me of how Sega and Capcom split the Sonic and Resident Evil fandoms respectively, nobody knows what's original and what's the core of the games anymore.


----------



## Monna (Jan 8, 2017)

kurisu needs to ease up on the kush just a lil bit


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 8, 2017)

If you play Sonic 2 with Knuckles, since Sonic 2 levels were not designed with Knuckles in mind, you can, in most levels, simply climb the tallest structure and then glide until the end of the level.

You can't really do that with Tails in any game, nor with Knuckles in all the games that were designed with him in mind.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2017)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> You can't really do that with Tails in any game, nor with Knuckles in all the games that were designed with him in mind.



I didn't exactly mean skip the whole stage.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2017)

Yyyyeeah, Khris... you da homie, but... i'm gonna have to side with Jane and Stunna.

While not *nearly* as important a gameplay aspect as, say, LoZ or Metroid, the games did sort've encourage you to either walk off the beaten path or use twitch gaming to get to weird places. Or y'know, at least Sonic 3 did. And since it's an undeniable fact that StH3 is the best one, I feel like it's fair to base all of Sonic's subsequent game design philosophies off of it. 
In the old school and Dreamcast games, you did it to find maguffins. In the modern games it was to get higher scores. In Generations, it was to unlock fanservice shit. The games do tend to ask you to pay attention to where you're going and what you're doing. Not sure if that counts as "exploration", but it does counter the idea that Sonic games have always been and should continue to be a straight line.



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> If you play Sonic 2 with Knuckles, since Sonic 2 levels were not designed with Knuckles in mind, you can, in most levels, simply climb the tallest structure and then glide until the end of the level.
> 
> You can't really do that with Tails in any game, nor with Knuckles in all the games that were designed with him in mind.



Well, to be fair, like you said, Knuckles was added in after the fact, so does that count as an argument against him?

Anyway, I think Khris's point was just that Tails was Sonic with a nerfed no-clip mechanic, while there's a bit more nuance to Knuckles's gameplay. Can't help be agree really. And I actually like Tails.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Not sure if that counts as "exploration", but it does counter the idea that Sonic games have always been and should continue to be a straight line.



Couldn't that be said about most famous platformers of the 90s in one way or the other though? Some more than others, obviously. But there's always that incentive to check out possible hidden paths. But most not as integral as Metroid(or like Metroid) like you said.

EDIT: Jane said you need exploration to beat the games. That's not true, especially in 1&2, 3 is more of a mixed bag but I refer you to my point above. Not sure about what Stunna was saying, but I dunno about integral. That's what we're discussing I guess.


----------



## Monna (Jan 8, 2017)

you need to explore to find chaos emeralds, homie. you cant just run to the end of the stage and get all emeralds and become super sonic


----------



## Ashi (Jan 8, 2017)

Boost 2 win?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2017)

Am I having a stroke? Chaos Emeralds as in the special stages right?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2017)

tbf there are quite a few Sonic games that require you to explore to enter said special stages


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2017)

Stunna said:


> tbf there are quite a few Sonic games that require you to explore to enter said special stages



You mean the ones on the Game Gear? Like I said I was mainly talking Genesis Sonic, and apart from 3(like I said the rings were widely available and some easy to spot) you didn't need to "explore" to "beat the game".

But I digress, it's not like I don't understand what you're saying. Sonic always had multiple routes in its level design, I just don't think exploring said routes was integral to the Genesis Games(again 3 is a mixed bag). 

But back to my point, the heavy(let's call it heavy to differentiate) exploration elements injected into later games is what I don't like. And it also kinda backs my point that SEGA split the fanbase, however multi-featured the original games were, their later experiments only split the fanbase even more.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 8, 2017)

The special stages in Sonic 3 & Knuckles are kind of hidden, you need to go out of your way to find them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2017)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> The special stages in Sonic 3 & Knuckles are kind of hidden, you need to go out of your way to find them.



Not all of them, I think. iirc you can collect most of the chaos emeralds just traversing how you'd normally would in a sonic games. Not necessarily linear, but necessarily extremely hidden as well. I think there are one or two rings you can reach almost automatically from a spring or tube or something.

But I'm willing to digress and say Sonic 3 was a mixed bag.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2017)

Whether you agree if Sonic always had full blown exploration as a part of its design or not, we can all agree that most of his friends are terrible and Mania knows that less is more.

Adventure is the only Sonic game where I'd forgive a bunch of differing playable sections with different characters and even though, it's mostly out of nostalgia.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2017)

Eh, different strokes. I always thought they were (varying degrees of) fine for the most part. Sanic just gets extra flack because all the characters are admittedly build from the same template design-wise, but at the base level, they're no more or less obnoxious than any other group of supporting characters you'd find in a game like it.

...'cept Charmy. Fuck Charmy. Fuck Charmy to death.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Adventure is the only Sonic game where I'd forgive a bunch of differing playable sections with different characters and even though, it's mostly out of nostalgia.


Glad you can admit it's nostalgia, because most of the non-Sonic/Shadow characters in the Adventure games are chores to play through.



Shirker said:


> they're [Sonic's friends] no more or less obnoxious than any other group of supporting characters you'd find in a game like it.


Agreed.

I don't necessarily need a bunch of playable characters, but I like it when stories include a lot of Sonic's friends.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Glad you can admit it's nostalgia, because most of the non-Sonic/Shadow characters in the Adventure games are chores to play through.



I remember liking the shooty, shooty Tails/Robotnik sections and enjoying Knuckles because Knuckles was the shit when I was a snot nosed punk, being my gateway to jazzy hip hop. Even Amy was digestible as an action bout. But I'm pretty sure the game hasn't aged gracefully.

Even then I always hated big the cat. Always. I know someone at Sega really loved fishing and that's why they have so many fishing games but fuck that noise.

Anyway, if it's not Adventure 3. Just fucking keep it simple. Generations/Colors Boost to Win/2.5D is the way to go.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

...I fucking forgot about Big.
Meh, I don't really count him. Shitty character and goals aside, he was a walking talking advertisement to a stupid game no kid my age cared about. Other than SA2 cameos he never showed up again.

Then everything changed when Aaron Webber attacked.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 10, 2017)

As far as characters that aren't Sonic, all I give a shit about is Knuckles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But I'm pretty sure the game hasn't aged gracefully.



It didn't. Replayed it a couple of years ago and it ruined my childhood. I used to praise that game like a mindless fanboy.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Sonic Adventure has aged like a carcass.
SA2 has aged like a carcass set in formaldehyde: poorly, but at least the body is still distinguishable.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> It didn't. Replayed it a couple of years ago and it ruined my childhood. I used to praise that game like a mindless fanboy.



This why I'll never replay these games, hahaha.


----------

